# Casper the Alaskan Klee Kai



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

***

*Update:* Posted some new pics on page three. 

Picked him up at the Halifax, Nova Scotia airport last night! He flew in from Northern Ontario. His connecting flight from Toronto was delayed an hour due to thunderstorms, but he handled it fine -- he was remarkably calm and outgoing almost immediately, and he and Crystal got along right off the bat. He didn't even protest much when I had to bathe him (poor little dude smelled like pee from being in a crate for nine hours)! He's a little wary of strangers but not actually scared. He's nine weeks old and weighs about 4.5 pounds. 



















One eye is blue and one is brown:




























Sometimes he looks shifty:










(few more)


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

"Who, me? No, I would _never_ chew blankets!"










"I just burrow into them all cute-like, see?"



















Plotting?










...No, he's just sleepy.










Done!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I just LOVE him!  He's such a cutie! I have a soft spot for Klee Kai... congrats on your new baby!


----------



## LaurenE (Mar 16, 2010)

Congrats! He is absolutely beautiful! I want!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

nekomi said:


> Oh my gosh, I just LOVE him!  He's such a cutie! I have a soft spot for Klee Kai... congrats on your new baby!


Thank you! I would love to have big beautiful huskies/mixes like you do, but I don't have the space for it and my papillon's not fond of big dogs (plus my last dog, a malamute/collie, really put me off grooming large double-coated breeds, haha). I'm glad these little guys exist so I can still have a husky. 

LaurenE, I'm almost ready to give him to you right now! I know he should have to pee (he hasn't gone in almost four hours and he drank lots of water!), but every time I take him outside, all he wants to do is chase leaves... in the wind and rain.


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, I have found yet another dog on these boards that I shall be dog-napping soon.

I must plot my course so I can grab them all in one fell swoop.

What a beautiful little guy. He loos like he is going to be a handful though, so if you... ah... want to give him to me now and save yourself the trouble and aggrevation I will understand.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

What a precious boy! You need to move near me immidiately so that I can petsit him for you!


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

Way to cute, I want him. Congrats.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh. My. doG. He is _too_ cute! And smaller that the Papillon... I'm overloaded with teh cute.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Cinch said:


> What a beautiful little guy. He loos like he is going to be a handful though, so if you... ah... want to give him to me now and save yourself the trouble and aggrevation I will understand.


I will send him to you, you can do the housebreaking, and then you can send him back! Deal? 

(Still won't pee on a puppy pad or outside. Tried to eat a slug last time I took him out.)


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Crantastic said:


> I will send him to you, you can do the housebreaking, and then you can send him back! Deal?
> 
> (Still won't pee on a puppy pad or outside. Tried to eat a slug last time I took him out.)


DEAL! I'm so excited.

I'll even give you Kaja. She is driving me nuts today. I swear to god I am going to strangle this dog before the day is over.

So, ah, when do you want me to pick him up?


----------



## DuckyNDogs (May 20, 2009)

Wow what a cute guy, with a face like that you know hes going to get away with murder! Congrats on the new pup.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow! What a cutie! We finally have pictures of him!! I really love the looks of Klee Kais but their temperament is really not for me. I saw a silver and white one (or is it called grey?) and my gosh she was beautiful! But then she shyed away from me and I knew Klee Kais just aren't for me. After her, I've met another 4 or 5 KKs, they're soooo beautiful!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

So stinkin cute! Love the shots of him with the huge tennis ball lol.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Cinch said:


> Well, I have found yet another dog on these boards that I shall be dog-napping soon.
> 
> I must plot my course so I can grab them all in one fell swoop.
> 
> What a beautiful little guy. He loos like he is going to be a handful though, so if you... ah... want to give him to me now and save yourself the trouble and aggrevation I will understand.


I'll drive the getaway RV (cause they won't all fit in a car! LOL)...if you share a few of the pups with me!

DIBS ON THIS ONE! LOL


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

What a beautiful pup Crantastic. He's just darling and precious.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Wow! What a cutie! We finally have pictures of him!! I really love the looks of Klee Kais but their temperament is really not for me. I saw a silver and white one (or is it called grey?) and my gosh she was beautiful! But then she shyed away from me and I knew Klee Kais just aren't for me. After her, I've met another 4 or 5 KKs, they're soooo beautiful!


Casper really isn't shy so far! He tried to climb all over Mom and my brothers immediately after meeting them. I let my friend hold him, as well as the two ladies working at the pet supply store we visited (we didn't set him down as he's too young to have had all of his shots yet). Everyone has commented on how he doesn't seem shy at all. It's too early to see his true personality, of course, but neither of his parents is very shy, so I'm hopeful. 

He was also not the least bit afraid of Crystal or my three cats. He has been pestering the big grey cat, actually, grabbing his tail! The cat is very tolerant.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm not sure, I was told by one owner that the protective instincts don't come in until after about 1-1.5 years old. I like really outgoing and friendly dogs, Klee Kais are usually a bit more reserved. They're also quite stubborn! or so I've heard.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Haha, I've heard that, too. I'm ready for it! Crystal can be stubborn, and she's also pretty aloof with strangers; I actually prefer that in a dog (as long as the dog's not nervous or aggressive). This guy may be a little more stubborn/aloof than Crystal, but I'll be doing lots of socialization and training, so I think he'll end up pretty good.

And now he has finally peed, so we can go to sleep for a few hours!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

BEYOOOOOOTUFUllll!

I haven't met any Kleekais yet...I'm interested in seeing more pics as he grows..which I won't doubt you will post..lol.
I lurve puppies....going to do some training with a little frenchie tomorrow..last time I saw her she just napped in mylap....I think that will have changed by now. LOL

Good luck!


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Jod-dog said:


> I'll drive the getaway RV (cause they won't all fit in a car! LOL)...if you share a few of the pups with me!
> 
> DIBS ON THIS ONE! LOL


I'm not sure an RV will be big enough... and there is no way I would give you dibs on this little ball of fur. You like the scruffy ones.


----------



## Liddy (Jan 12, 2010)

ADORABLE little pup!!! Fun name too. You took some fantastic first photos. We will look forward to seeing her grow.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

YAY! Finally, photos!  I'm loving Casper and his markings. So adorable. I can't really see the brown eye, though? It looks blue to me! Lol.. Have fun with the housetraining, heeeheee.


----------



## Dustie (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh those eyes, those beautiful, mysterious, seductive eyes! You are going to be well engaged for the next two years, that's for sure. How darling!

What's neat is you shared him with everyone at such a young age. We can't wait to see more and watch him grow!

Rescuing an adult dog from a shelter like I did, one who is already housebroken and well behaved, has it's advantages and I really am glad I missed out on all that work, but at the same time, I missed out on a lot of his life too. I do envy you knowing exactly what your baby looked like when at that tender age and being able to document it in pictures and text from the very beginning.

Find someplace you can start a blog. It would be fun to have a running daily update into this darling fellows shenangans as he traverses the joys of puppyhood! And your pictures are wonderful! It would be a good thing for those thinking of getting this breed to read, and it will help you keep accurate records that you'll be able to refer to time and time again! Not to mention you can run Google ads on the blog and help to earn some money to pay for the BIG bags of dogfood you are going to need to feed this baby! LOL!


----------



## Dustie (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh, and by the way, I've got the other dog that's been threated with dognapping by that notorius dognapper, Cinch! Tell you what, if Cinch comes my way first and dognaps Radar, I'll warn you that Casper is in danger right away, and Visa Versa....deal?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Haha, deal!

He let me sleep for just over five hours last night before he woke me so he could pee/poop again. Then he let me sleep for another two. He's really good in his crate -- sometimes he's silent when I put him in, and sometimes he whines/talks for a minute or two before settling down. I was worried he'd dislike the crate after being stuck in it for hours on planes, but I guess he felt pretty secure.

Lucidity, the "brown" eye is kind of grey-brown... not as blue as the other one, but not quite brown. They look obviously different in person. It's pretty cute. The blue eye has some brown at the top, but it's not really noticeable.


----------



## Hollis (Jan 25, 2010)

Awwww, he is adorable!!!! I love his little face.


----------



## Maddie'sMomma (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh my, he is adorable!!!!

I think I may have to consider a Klee Kai whenever we get another dog!


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

so im coming to take your dog ..... 
im hoping im going to get there before cinch ...

but its going to happen ...
im sorry for your loss


----------



## sukhakuli (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh my, what a gorgeous little guy! I had a Malamute as a kid, and they are so stunning. I love the look of these Klee Kais, but I heard they are reserved with strangers, and with kids that worries me. I will be very interested in following his growth through your posts.


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

I want one!!!!!!!! If my bf sees this thread he WILL get one. He loves huskies but not their size/energy levels Lol.


----------



## Nessa (Mar 26, 2010)

Very cute! I love the looking shifty pic lol


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Cinch said:


> I'm not sure an RV will be big enough... and there is no way I would give you dibs on this little ball of fur. You like the scruffy ones.


I do LOVES the scruffy ones...But I can make exceptions in cases such as this one!


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh. My. GAWD! That is the cutest puppy I have ever seen! And he's not even five pounds yet? Wow, he is really cute. I hope that you keep us updated with pics of that cutie pie.


----------



## angel_baby (Nov 18, 2008)

Aww, I've never seen or heard of a Klee Kai before he is too cute!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats on finally getting him. He's adorable.


----------



## Sakima (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness!

WHAT A FACE! AWW!

I have never seen a Klee Kai in my life, only once online for sale.

I would love to own one. He is so handsome.

Would love to see more photos. =]


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

It's hard to get photos; he moves so much! I have a few more to upload soon, though, and I've gotten a couple of cute videos, too.

Thanks for the comments, everyone. I think he's pretty adorable, too.


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey soooooo uhhhhh .... how much did you pay for Casper?
Just wondering 
Cute looking dog


----------



## yom (Oct 9, 2009)

OMG that is he is soooooooooo freakn cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

chrisn6104 said:


> Hey soooooo uhhhhh .... how much did you pay for Casper?
> Just wondering
> Cute looking dog


Hahaha! I'm surprised it took this long for someone to ask me that. I posted that other thread several hours ago now. 

Thanks! I think he's pretty cute, too.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

OMG!!! Very cute dog. What is the difference from an Alaskan Klee Kai and a Siberian Husky? As a puppy they look the same to me.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

AKK are quite a bit smaller. There is a little bit of Siberian husky in their lineage, but they were developed using mostly Alaskan husky, with some Schipperke and American Eskimo bred in to bring the size down without dwarfism. Their personality is also quite different from the Siberian husky's.

If you look at this info pamphlet, you can see a couple of pictures of AKK compared to Siberians.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

After just one week, his ears are no longer flopping over at the tips:


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Cute cute cute! *smooshes* Ah..I want a husky pretty badly now looking at Casper's pictures! Huskies and Klee Kais are so so gorgeous. If you ever go on vacation, you can send him to me for a while! <3


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

He's SO SO SO adorable.. I LOVE him!! If I ever come to PEI I'm gonna steal him away


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Few new ones:


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

So cute. I love the second one.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

He's 11 weeks old now and getting bigger by the day! He's still small, though... under six pounds.  Posting some more pics here so I don't clutter the forum with Casper threads.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

He's so cute--I crack up at his "eyebrows" though. He looks mad! LOL


----------



## Sakima (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh my gosh, what a cutie!

He is SO extremly adorable, looks exacly like a husky too. 

I just wanna give him a big kiss lol.


----------

